

Ten Things You Should Already Know By Now - rradu
http://www.howtogetagrip.com/2010/ten-things-you-should-already-know-by-now/

======
JCThoughtscream
I disagree rather fervently with number seven. A person starving to death in
the midst of a desert would see his life /quantifiably/ improved if given
water, food and shelter. That's got less to do with his perspective and more
to do with the fact that his probability of /dying/ is rather drastically
decreased in the short term.

It gets a little murky when the fundamental necessities are taken care of, but
it doesn't mean that the only reason a homeless person's not happy is because
his or her perspective is wrong. Some things go a bit beyond internal factors.

